# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Easy-Jtag ByZ3X Team  مشكلة في جهاز gt-s5830i , gt-i9100

## a.iraq30

تحية طيبة .. 
اخواني لدي جهاز gt-s5830i  ميت ممكن شرح كيف اتعامل معاه على البوكس  يعني أي كيبل استخدم الكيبل العادي ام الكيبلات المرافقة مع البوكس.. 
لان ما مستخدم البوكس من قبل ممكن شرح او صور او فديو يوضح   
انتظر مساعدتكم

----------


## خليل المحل

اخي الكريم انا افضل تطرح كل مشكلة بموضوع خاص ومعك لمساعدة

----------


## a.iraq30

شكرا تم التعديل

----------


## a.iraq30

اين ردودكم ومساعدتكم ؟

----------


## kojyy

> تحية طيبة .. 
> اخواني لدي جهاز gt-s5830i  ميت ممكن شرح كيف اتعامل معاه على البوكس  يعني أي كيبل استخدم الكيبل العادي ام الكيبلات المرافقة مع البوكس.. 
> لان ما مستخدم البوكس من قبل ممكن شرح او صور او فديو يوضح   
> انتظر مساعدتكم

 الاخ العزيز مرحبا بك بين اخوانك 
نرجو من الاخوة الاعضاء عند طرح المشكلة تزويدنا بكل المعلومات حتى ولو بدت لحضراتكم غير مهمة 
اولا اخى كيف اصبح الهاتف ميتا ؟ هلى نتيجة عيب هارد ام سوفت خاطئ ؟
ثانيا هل الجهاز يسحب باور ام لا ؟
ثالثا هل الجهاز يدخل وضع الداونلود ام لا ؟
فى انتظار ردك وعك للمتابعة 
تقبل مرورى

----------

